# Umbilical hernia and neutering



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all, Murphy is now 7 months and has an umbilical hernia that we intend to get repaired when he's neutered. Originally we were going to go ahead with neutering pretty early at 6 months but after reading about the pros and cons I'm not sure whether to do it yet or wait. I've attached a photo (sorry if that's TMI!) to show you the size, it doesn't seem to bother him but sometimes he goes off his food or retches without vomiting and the hernia is always a niggling worry. What would you do? Do you think it's too early to be neutered? Any advice gratefully received!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah little Murphy!!
I don't know sorry, I think it's ok to do between 6 - 12 months, what did your vet advise? X
As for the retching, is there a certain time during the day he does it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If it were me, because the hernia also needs doing, I would go for it in the next couple of months. The hernia is unlikely to cause any problems, as they rarely do in dogs but I just like the idea of getting all the surgery over with sooner rather than later. Sometimes, the longer it is left, the more difficult the surgery can be as more bowel becomes involved in the hernia pouch, but there is no way if knowing if it will stay the same or get worse. What you do know is that at this stage, it's not going away on its own. Getting it over with means he can get on with his life and you can stop worrying of when to do it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps his wretching and going off food is very unlikely to be related to his umbilical hernia.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, the wretching seems to have no pattern really, it's not happening a lot but just concerned me as it's 'new'. I have some time off in a couple of weeks which means I can nurse him better if I book him in then but he seems sooo young ( or is it that he's still my little puppy in my eyes!!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi. We had Watson neutered on Monday, he also had his hind dew claws removed. He is absolutely fine other than being a pest eating his stitches in his legs. He is now in socks


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh and if you join the owners group Facebook you get to see him sporting the collar of shame.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Aah, bless his little 'cotton' socks! Sending him a cuddle.  I have buckled....having resisted facebook vehemently from the beginning I have no set up an account and sent a join request to the group!! The power of the cockapoo.. Who'd have thought it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Knew you would succumb in the end


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

You blackmailed me by withholding Watson photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

You are going to have to post some photos of the lovely Murphy


----------

